# lol old ppls thoughts on gta5



## pghdave420 (Aug 9, 2013)

fixed link


----------



## KanoCannabis (Aug 9, 2013)

links broken


----------



## pghdave420 (Aug 9, 2013)

awe dammit. let me try again http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Jyo62HaeFs


----------



## Ringsixty (Aug 9, 2013)

Yawn ...


----------



## KanoCannabis (Aug 10, 2013)

haha that one old lady is creepy as fuck!


----------



## HeartlandHank (Aug 10, 2013)

Yep, I'm going back to bed.


----------



## Rawrb (Aug 11, 2013)

The effort was there m8


----------

